# Potty training



## lparsall (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi.

I started  potty training  my DD 2 weeks before her 2nd birthday as she showed all the signs and after 4 days staying in with alot of accidents she did it and continued until she started nursery 2 weeks later.  

She is now having on average 2-3 accidents a day, 5 weeks since i started with her.  I know she is very very young but i don't know whether to carry on trying or to put her back in nappies and start again in a couple of months?! When we are at home she is fantastic, telling me when she needs the toilet, but when we are out or she is at nursery playing this is where the problem lies.  I was wondering if you could advise me as to what would be best to do.

Thank you

from

Louise


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi, I used to be a nursery nurse too and at one time I had 7 children that I was potty training at the same time, the problem that I had was that there were so many distractions that they forgot to go to the toilet, in fact I had to take some of them to the toilet every 15 mins!! I would suggest that you ask nursery to take her quite frequently every half hour something like that and just keep asking her, u definately would pit her back in nappies she will get quite confused and it will probably take you longer and it will be a step backwards

Hope this helps

Nic


----------



## lparsall (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank you for the very quick response.  What do you reckon when i am out and about with her just keep asking her the same every 15 minutes?  I do tend to ask her and she just says no no then about a minute later goes and wets herself.....If i false her on the potty it just causes tears and stress for her which obviously i do not want to cause as it s upsetting for her . I do appreciate it's all trial and error but just very confused today.


Thanks again

Louise


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I understand that you don't want to upset her but if you take her and just sit her there for a couple of mins rather than asking her about every half an hour, and your right it is trial and error and I'm sure she will pick it up very soon, just a few more accidents maybe, sorry 

Let me know how you get on

Nic


----------



## lparsall (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok thank you.  I will keep going with her.  Another 2 accidents at nursery today.  Do you not think even pull-up's may help in your experince or just pro-long the time it takes?  

from

Louise


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I never used pull ups because they feel just like having a nappy back on and the child then never recognised the need for using the toilet, it can be quite confusing for them, I'm sure she will grasp it very very soon, two accidents isn't bad at all, I looked after a little boy who was having up to 10 accidents a day ha ha it was a flipping nightmare!! I spent most of the day washing his undies! 

Nic


----------



## lparsall (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok thank you.  I will keep going with her.

Thank you for your advice. It's mush appreciated.

From

Louise
x


----------



## lparsall (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi there. I posted for advice back in late November about my daughter and potty training.  

At nursery this week she so far has had two number 2 accidents and they have asked that i put a pull up on her whilst at nursery (3 hrs a day 4 days a week).  When she is with me  she is fine and i would say there is only a couple of accidents a week but at nursery she is having quite a few accidents. 

I am feeling that by putting the pull up back on i am really going backwards and am gutted as have worked really hard with her in teaching, encouraging her to use the toilet.    She has done so well but nearly into month 3 and still having accidents.

Not sure what to do so was wondering if you could give me any advise.

Thanking you again


Louise


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Louise I completely agree that you would be taking a step back with her, I think she obviously is ready for potty training or she would still be having 10 plus accidents a day so your perseverance has paid off! It always takes a bit longer for children to get used to doing a poo on the toilet so I wouldn't worry about her not quite getting the hang of that one just yet ( I do appreciate it can get a bit messy though) as for nursery I think it's really wrong of them to suggest this, are they taking her to the loo as frequently as you do?? Is it a private nursery??

Nic


----------



## lparsall (Dec 18, 2008)

She is definately ready like you say . 

Been out all day today up the forest, on a hour car journey each way and not one accident.  It's not a private nurery, just state.  I started her there early at  2 as her brother goes there and she is such a confident little devil she cried every time i left her brother there and took her away so she is def ready. Not had any tears from her so she is enjoying it there.  I think she just  gets to engrossed playing with all the toys and the other children.  50% of the time there she is great, wees and poo's on the toilet but it's the other 50%.  I can appreciate from their point of view but i do feel slightly annoyed by them asking me to put a pull up back on and really don't know what now is the right thing to do??!!  They have said they as her at least every half an hour.  There are 16 children there and 4 teachers so the ratio of staff is fair. (i think)

Thank you for your time.

Louise

x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah the ratio is fine, I think the nursery may have to just be prepared to change her a couple of times, and your right she is probably having to much fun to notice when she needs to go!! 

Let me know how you get on 

Nic


----------



## lparsall (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi there.

I'll go with (reluctantly though) the pull up as of tomorrow until the feb half term holidays and see how she goes. I just think by this its going to take me even longer to get her completely dry and clean.

Thank you for your advice.  Will post again in a month or so.

Louise 
x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok Louise, I hope it all goes really well for you and your little one and like you say it may just take that bit longer that's all,  I'd love for you to keep me informed of how you get on let me know if I can help with any thing else

Nic


----------

